# No tip, really? I'll remember that, believe me!



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

So, I gave a short, minimum fare ($2.62) ride to the owner of a new coffee shop in my neighborhood. Pick the guy up at his shop, drove him home. I told him how I've really wanted to stop into his shop because I like to support the smaller mom-n-pop neighborhood businesses whenever I can AND I'm a huge coffee drinker, as are most of my friends. In other words, my friends and I could help your business earnings by $150 or more per week since I've lived in my area for 20 years, I know lots of coffee drinking folks, and who doesn't like trying new, local coffee shops?

This guy, the owner, is saying "yes, tell everyone, you should stop in, try us you'll love us, blah blah blah." Telling me how they use the freshest local ingredients, their chef is amazing, they have innovative and cool coffee drinks, I'll love it! Great!

He exits my car, "See you soon I hope!" and 4 hours have passed and not a single dollar tip from him. I made $2.62. This guy thinks I'm going to try his coffee shop and better yet, take all of my friends to his joint?

You just lost out on potentially $200+ per week in additional business because you were too cheap to add a frigging $1 tip onto your total. That's called being too clueless to see the forest through the trees. Or maybe penny wise and pound foolish. Whatever the appropriate saying is, I don't plan on trying his shop's coffee nor will I suggest it to anyone I know. I won't try to _hurt_ his business but there's no way in hell I'm going to help it.

He kept saying how he's the creative one and his partner in the business is the "money minded" one of the two. Ya think??


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

He has no idea what he lost due to his cheapness.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Or maybe youre losing out on the best coffee known to man .


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

He would be clue less to refer to his barista as a chef... we know they can't make an omelette.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Julescase said:


> So, I gave a short, minimum fare ($2.62) ride to the owner of a new coffee shop in my neighborhood. Pick the guy up at his shop, drove him home. I told him how I've really wanted to stop into his shop because I like to support the smaller mom-n-pop neighborhood businesses whenever I can AND I'm a huge coffee drinker, as are most of my friends. In other words, my friends and I could help your business earnings by $150 or more per week since I've lived in my area for 20 years, I know lots of coffee drinking folks, and who doesn't like trying new, local coffee shops?
> 
> This guy, the owner, is saying "yes, tell everyone, you should stop in, try us you'll love us, blah blah blah." Telling me how they use the freshest local ingredients, their chef is amazing, they have innovative and cool coffee drinks, I'll love it! Great!
> 
> ...


stop in and ask him if he needs help with adding your yoooge tip in the app. snap a pic and post here for us of the look on his face


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Tell him to do uber eats. Then pick up an order at his shop and pee in it!

Yes I'm kidding. Not that he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Julescase said:


> So, I gave a short, minimum fare ($2.62) ride to the owner of *a new coffee shop in my neighborhood.....and 4 hours have passed and not a single dollar tip from him.*


Care to share the name of this new coffee shop?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Or maybe youre losing out on the best coffee known to man .


If the beans ain't pooped out of a jungle cat; then it isn't the best coffee known to man.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> If the beans ain't pooped out of a jungle cat; then it isn't the best coffee known to man.


Who says it isn't?!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Care to share the name of this new coffee shop?


If you live in West Hollywood, it's on Sunset near The Pikey.

That's all I'm sayin' ...but don't give him any business!! Or, if you must, DO NOT TIP THE STAFF.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

If I believed you I would of tipped ten dollars in his position.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Walk in. When you see him ask him if his workers accept tips. When he says yes tell him, "Funny, so do Uber drivers. But Uber drivers don't give their business to, or recommend businesses that are owned by people who believe it's ok that tips are being used to pay their own workers, but who don't tip their Uber drivers."

He'll never get it if he's not told.

Oh, and leave. No coffee.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Do you have a sign in your car that says 'tips are appreciated' or anything like that? If so, you have the right to be mad. But if not, then how is he really suppose to know?

i make my own coffee in the morning and afternoon and night with a kettle and a pour-over. people my age are too dumb and spend 4-6$ per cup at a starbucks or an indie coffee shop twice per day.

the only time i buy coffee at a shop is when i'm out with friends and we need a place to socialize


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I don’t know if I should laugh or cringe at these revenge fantasies you all post.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> So, I gave a short, minimum fare ($2.62) ride to the owner of a new coffee shop in my neighborhood. Pick the guy up at his shop, drove him home. I told him how I've really wanted to stop into his shop because I like to support the smaller mom-n-pop neighborhood businesses whenever I can AND I'm a huge coffee drinker, as are most of my friends. In other words, my friends and I could help your business earnings by $150 or more per week since I've lived in my area for 20 years, I know lots of coffee drinking folks, and who doesn't like trying new, local coffee shops?
> 
> This guy, the owner, is saying "yes, tell everyone, you should stop in, try us you'll love us, blah blah blah." Telling me how they use the freshest local ingredients, their chef is amazing, they have innovative and cool coffee drinks, I'll love it! Great!
> 
> ...


Since his partner is the "money minded " one I'm sure he would have tipped you. Sometimes it's hard to get a tip out of a creative person.


----------



## Cass2018 (Jan 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> So, I gave a short, minimum fare ($2.62) ride to the owner of a new coffee shop in my neighborhood. Pick the guy up at his shop, drove him home. I told him how I've really wanted to stop into his shop because I like to support the smaller mom-n-pop neighborhood businesses whenever I can AND I'm a huge coffee drinker, as are most of my friends. In other words, my friends and I could help your business earnings by $150 or more per week since I've lived in my area for 20 years, I know lots of coffee drinking folks, and who doesn't like trying new, local coffee shops?
> 
> This guy, the owner, is saying "yes, tell everyone, you should stop in, try us you'll love us, blah blah blah." Telling me how they use the freshest local ingredients, their chef is amazing, they have innovative and cool coffee drinks, I'll love it! Great!
> 
> ...


It's funny that everyone here thinks we (customers) care about you delivery drivers/ uber workers. We don't, as seen by lack of tips. It's like this site is full of a bunch of people complaining they don't get free money when they can get a better paying job in the first place! Stop complaining about your life and do something about it - if you're not making enough money by not begging from people, then change it and get your life together. I read this forum for kicks, it's hilarious. Bunch of poor people complaining that other people are "poor and cheap!"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

you can 1) believe that he’ll have what’s coming to him and just go on without being negative or 

2) you can go and find the cheapest item on the menu, check and make sure there’s an outlet, plug in, hog the WiFi and the table, and demolish that item in, like, 5 hrs. Just sitting there, as a paid customer. Sucking up the WiFi. Maybe use your laptop to do free classes and learn how to code. Or just watch funny YouTube clips.

Then when he swings by and sees you one day, hopefully after only giving his business a few dollars but run up his electric bill a bit and of course, taking up space...

Just casually mention how you’d love to buy more than that .50 banana but his fare only totaled out to 2.62, much like other fares and no one ever tips 

To be honest I go for 1 but sometimes I feel like even before black mirror existed, I coulda write for black mirror.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

htboston said:


> Do you have a sign in your car that says 'tips are appreciated' or anything like that? If so, you have the right to be mad. But if not, then how is he really suppose to know?
> 
> i make my own coffee in the morning and afternoon and night with a kettle and a pour-over. people my age are too dumb and spend 4-6$ per cup at a starbucks or an indie coffee shop twice per day.
> 
> the only time i buy coffee at a shop is when i'm out with friends and we need a place to socialize


So, you truly


Cass2018 said:


> It's funny that everyone here thinks we (customers) care about you delivery drivers/ uber workers. We don't, as seen by lack of tips. It's like this site is full of a bunch of people complaining they don't get free money when they can get a better paying job in the first place! Stop complaining about your life and do something about it - if you're not making enough money by not begging from people, then change it and get your life together. I read this forum for kicks, it's hilarious. Bunch of poor people complaining that other people are "poor and cheap!"


But it's such a sad sign of today young adults - aren't you horrifically embarrassed? Because you _should_ be. I'm embarrassed for you. And even more embarrassed for those who raised such spoiled, entitled brats.

Parent FAIL.



steveK2016 said:


> Or maybe youre losing out on the best coffee known to man .


Based on their Yelp reviews, I'm perfectly content to be missing out on their coffee. Trust.



sellkatsell44 said:


> you can 1) believe that he'll have what's coming to him and just go on without being negative or
> 
> 2) you can go and find the cheapest item on the menu, check and make sure there's an outlet, plug in, hog the WiFi and the table, and demolish that item in, like, 5 hrs. Just sitting there, as a paid customer. Sucking up the WiFi. Maybe use your laptop to do free classes and learn how to code. Or just watch funny YouTube clips.
> 
> ...


They only allow for 1 hour of free Wifi - customers have to re-purchase an item for consumption every 60 minutes to continue using Wifi. That's one of the biggest complaints on Yelp from customers. And I'm not making this up.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

I've started tipping my local gas station cashier (sometimes) while I'm driving for Uber.
Working the same hours and stopping for gas at the same places, I often see the same people.
Started before Christmas I'd be taking a piss and getting something to drink. Ping comes in.
"I better hurry." I'll just hand them the money and tell them to keep the change. Well I don't want to look like a total cheap skate. So I round up another buck or two.
"Sir, wait. You gave me an extra $2."
"I know."

Someone gave it to me in a tip, and I didn't do anything special to deserve it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> I get that it hurt your feelings, but I think you may be reading too much into it. Some people are simply not wired the same way. Maybe he has other money stresses right now that you're not aware of. I'm not saying you should do anything differently, just trying to keep some perspective.


Starting a mom and pop coffee shop in a world with a starbucks on every corner is stressful enough in and of itself.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Starting a mom and pop coffee shop in a world with a starbucks on every corner is stressful enough in and of itself.


That is true, however, that does not excuse anyone from using common courtesy. In a business where tipping is the norm (coffee shop) the common courtesy is to tip other servers, at least in America.

There is a coffee chain that most drivers in town frequent at some point in my city, only one with a 24 hour drive thru that is not McD's. I drove the manager of that place once. He recognized me, thanked me for the business... But no tip. My tips there and the amount of business I give them has dropped dramatically. When I meet up with other drivers, I no longer suggest we meet there. It's no big deal, I still get my coffee, just somewhere else.

I was not expecting a tip from him. I do not expect a tip from any pax. But, like any human, I play favorites, and I give my business to places where I appreciate what they offer and feel appreciated as a customer.

Tips are appreciated, but not required.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mista T said:


> That is true, however, that does not excuse anyone from using common courtesy. In a business where tipping is the norm (coffee shop) the common courtesy is to tip other servers, at least in America.
> 
> There is a coffee chain that most drivers in town frequent at some point in my city, only one with a 24 hour drive thru that is not McD's. I drove the manager of that place once. He recognized me, thanked me for the business... But no tip. My tips there and the amount of business I give them has dropped dramatically. When I meet up with other drivers, I no longer suggest we meet there. It's no big deal, I still get my coffee, just somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Even before I adopted my current stance for tipping, I never tipped a barista at Starbucks. I dont understand why they should get a tip. Why?! Even when I didnt blink an eye to tipping, I never understood that. They push a button and a liquid dispenses into a cup. Why the he'll would they, of all people, get a tip???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I picked up a smoking hot girl in a 1.7x surge area yesterday. It was a five mile ride and and $9 payout to me. She never said a word other than “good morning “ and tipped me $5 in the app. I almost never get tipped by hot girls. Go figure.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> I'm kind of the same way. I understand tipping at a full service restaurant. The waitstaff usually get paid a ridiculously low hourly rate and the tips are a large part of their compensation. They are expected to cater to our every need, check on us regularly, refill our drinks, take away used plates, etc. However, a worker at a fast food, retail establishment (Subway, Starbucks, etc.) makes a standard hourly wage. They perform a simple task which they are paid for and we are responsible for all the rest. I don't feel like I should have to tip them.
> 
> I would argue that we, as TNC drivers, are more akin to the full service waitstaff in that our base fare is relatively low, we are catering to the whims of the passenger and assuming substantial risk using our own car in doing so. I think if more passengers looked at it that way then tipping would be more common. I find that they look at us more like employees of Uber/Lyft, or more akin to a Starbucks/Subway employee than the former.


Your argument would be wrong as an Uber driver is the equivalent to fast food as taxi is to a diner and a limo service to a high scale restaurant.

Most know my position, whether its an uber driver or waitress, they get paid to perform those services. If rhey are not being paid according to their level of service, that falls on the business to raise their pay. The buck should not have to be directly passed to the consumer. Raise rates if you have to, but tipping is an archaic system that needs to diem


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree there. I think I provide a higher class of service than any taxi I've ever been in. So if they're a diner, then I'm at least a Chili's.


Chilli?! Now if you were a red lobster I may agree with you....


----------



## Xobbit1 (Sep 1, 2017)

So what if he didnt tip you? have you ever wondered what if he is not aware how to tip? I once had a pax who told me that she wants to give me 10$ but doesnt know how. I tried doing it from her phone but there was no option no matter where i clicked. Expecting a tip from everyone for what? From now on if you want a tip, go give tips to mcdonalds cooks, cashier and just about everyone, Why? Because you make more than 7.80 min wage What exactly did you do? Moved your hands and pressed a pedal. Maybe you failed to do that and got a 1 star from him. Maybe he just lost someone, or going through something... Possibilities are endless. I got a 10$ tip because i waited on this guy for 15 min and gave him my banana on the way to a meeting. Or 15$ tip because pax wanted me to code for her company and gave me her business card hoping i would have a good impression of her and return a call.
Im going to assume that this community is not mat enough you dont always get free stuff. You really want a tip, work as a water. But dont jumping to conclusions 
I support Ubers old no tipping suggestions. 90% of people who tip, dont have a lot of money them self and business man dont care much


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

2Cents said:


> He would be clue less to refer to his barista as a chef... we know they can't make an omelette.


Probably some art school drop out making foam art and toasting gluten free bagels or some crap like that. Is the menu written on the wall? Is there exposed brick walls and up cycled hardwood floors? I ended up in one of these joints last month. What a joke, only one size espresso drinks, organic chocolate that tasted like baking chocolate, luke warm and more expensive than Starbucks. Plus some fem. lumberjack in skinny jeans with more bracelets than a 13 year old girl in a beanie. I can't wait for this trend to go away!!!

Done *****ing



UberBeamer said:


> I get that it hurt your feelings, but I think you may be reading too much into it. Some people are simply not wired the same way. Maybe he has other money stresses right now that you're not aware of. I'm not saying you should do anything differently, just trying to keep some perspective.


If he was that stressed then he should of hopped on his ironic ten speed and pedaled himself 2 miles home.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> So, I gave a short, minimum fare ($2.62) ride to the owner of a new coffee shop in my neighborhood. Pick the guy up at his shop, drove him home. I told him how I've really wanted to stop into his shop because I like to support the smaller mom-n-pop neighborhood businesses whenever I can AND I'm a huge coffee drinker, as are most of my friends. In other words, my friends and I could help your business earnings by $150 or more per week since I've lived in my area for 20 years, I know lots of coffee drinking folks, and who doesn't like trying new, local coffee shops?
> 
> This guy, the owner, is saying "yes, tell everyone, you should stop in, try us you'll love us, blah blah blah." Telling me how they use the freshest local ingredients, their chef is amazing, they have innovative and cool coffee drinks, I'll love it! Great!
> 
> ...


Post BS reviews on yelp, google, etc on how his coffee tastes like paint thinner along with the shyte service. I would in a heartbeat!



Xobbit1 said:


> So what if he didnt tip you? have you ever wondered what if he is not aware how to tip? I once had a pax who told me that she wants to give me 10$ but doesnt know how. I tried doing it from her phone but there was no option no matter where i clicked. Expecting a tip from everyone for what? From now on if you want a tip, go give tips to mcdonalds cooks, cashier and just about everyone, Why? Because you make more than 7.80 min wage What exactly did you do? Moved your hands and pressed a pedal. Maybe you failed to do that and got a 1 star from him. Maybe he just lost someone, or going through something... Possibilities are endless. I got a 10$ tip because i waited on this guy for 15 min and gave him my banana on the way to a meeting. Or 15$ tip because pax wanted me to code for her company and gave me her business card hoping i would have a good impression of her and return a call.
> Im going to assume that this community is not mat enough you dont always get free stuff. You really want a tip, work as a water. But dont jumping to conclusions
> I support Ubers old no tipping suggestions. 90% of people who tip, dont have a lot of money them self and business man dont care much


No tip, then take the bus!
You as a driver want to shoot yourself in the foot every shift, go right ahead! Have a nice day.


----------



## Munch Mania (Dec 26, 2017)

On lyft, since they give us 24hrs to rate. When a short trip or a pax that makes me wait or gets great service but doesnt tip. I just wait till the 23rd hr and rate em 1 star

Ya maybe its petty but f em. Its like the one power we have to let each other know a douch bag is headed their way


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The issue of this service industry employer not tipping is what it is. It has and will continue to be debated until this whole archaic tipping system is finally done away with.

Ignorant, cheap, apathetic - whatever. This guy's bigger issue is he exposed himself as a total fool. He expected Jules to go above and beyond, promote his business to riders, patronize his business, etc because what... they had a nice conversation?!? Scratch my back, I'll scratch yours. Any real hustler knows this is how the world works.

I get a few riders every so often that are opening new restaurants, breweries, walking tours, are real estate agents, etc. So many will ask me to promote them to riders, _even hand out cards_, and to a person, almost every one of these lousy SOBs never tips. It's not the innocent " Hey! Come try out my new restaurant sometime". It's the entire ride endless promotion and then the do "x, y and z for me because I'm just *so* *great* and my coffee tastes like unicorn spooge!!". It's quite galling really.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Cass2018 said:


> It's funny that everyone here thinks we (customers) care about you delivery drivers/ uber workers. We don't, as seen by lack of tips. It's like this site is full of a bunch of people complaining they don't get free money when they can get a better paying job in the first place! Stop complaining about your life and do something about it - if you're not making enough money by not begging from people, then change it and get your life together. I read this forum for kicks, it's hilarious. Bunch of poor people complaining that other people are "poor and cheap!"


Says the guy who "gets his "kicks" by going on forums to insult service workers.

I don't expect a tip from anyone, nor do I blame them. However, if you want me to check out your new service oriented business, you best leave a tip, otherwise I will surmise that you don't care about your staff. I don't support ruthless ambition.



404NofFound said:


> Says the guy who "gets his "kicks" by going on forums to insult service workers.
> 
> I don't expect a tip from anyone, nor do I blame them. However, if you want me to check out your new service oriented business, you best leave a tip, otherwise I will surmise that you don't care about your staff. I don't support ruthless ambition.


BTW I hate when two separate replies get lumped together on this forum!


----------



## Sydneyone (Sep 11, 2018)

As a Aussie reading this forum i had to laugh at you guys.

We dont have tipping as commonplace here, but i just come back from thailand where it seems tipping is becoming like America.

My question to them was what are you doing for the tip , a waiter bringing your coffee there in thailand with no hello, no smile etc thought they had the right to be tipped , the point is are u giving me as a tourist something extra or because its America the land of low wages im suppossed to make up your bosses salary by tipping you like its normal.

At least try to kiss me before u rape me.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Your argument would be wrong as an Uber driver is the equivalent to fast food as taxi is to a diner and a limo service to a high scale restaurant.


False equivalency. Fast food you order your food, pick up your food, bus your own table. In a diner an employee takes your order, delivers and checks your order for accuracy, cleans your table.

What are the differences in SERVICE you receive in U/L vs Taxi? U/L pickup in 5 minutes vs over an hour in a Taxi. If anything Taxi is the fast food (with proper tips), U/L is the diner (getting stiffed by the Steves of the world).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> False equivalency. Fast food you order your food, pick up your food, bus your own table. In a diner an employee takes your order, delivers and checks your order for accuracy, cleans your table.
> 
> What are the differences in SERVICE you receive in U/L vs Taxi? U/L pickup in 5 minutes vs over an hour in a Taxi. If anything Taxi is the fast food (with proper tips), U/L is the diner (getting stiffed by the Steves of the world).


Higher insurance coverage, city permits, medallion costs, extensive background checks, live dispatch,...

... Then to limo and black car service, they wear suits and not shorts and flip flops, open doors and can have drinks (even alcohol) available.

My equivalency is the rise of additional service. Tips should still not be socially mandatory even in a taxi or limo. Dont worry, my world is the future and will be the reality soon enough.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Higher insurance coverage, city permits, medallion costs, extensive background checks, live dispatch,...


I purposely put the word SERVICE in caps. None of the things you listed are a difference in service besides the "live dispatch" & a taxi dispatcher vs U/L app is a matter of personal preference. I assume most people prefer the app because U/L has been crushing the taxi industry.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> I purposely put the word SERVICE in caps. None of the things you listed are a difference in service besides the "live dispatch" & a taxi dispatcher vs U/L app is a matter of personal preference. I assume most people prefer the app because U/L has been crushing the taxi industry.


I dont care what you put in capital letters. I dont think anyone deserves guaranteed tips regardless of how many capital letters are used. The extra cost is covered by higher rates much like fast food is cheap, diner is pricer and a 5 star steak house is expensive. You pay for the extra in higher prices, tip if you want to but you shoulsnt be shamed or punished for not doing it.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Julescase said:


> So, you truly
> 
> But it's such a sad sign of today young adults - aren't you horrifically embarrassed? Because you _should_ be. I'm embarrassed for you. And even more embarrassed for those who raised such spoiled, entitled brats.
> 
> ...


They actually change the password every 60 minutes???

Now I can see why the cheap bastard didn't tip...


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Xobbit1 said:


> What exactly did you do? Moved your hands and pressed a pedal.


McDonald's employees do not need a $10k piece of equipment, nor do they have ANY of the expensive business expenses that an U/L driver has. Multiple studies show the average Uber driver makes LESS than minimum wage.



Xobbit1 said:


> I got a 10$ tip because i waited on this guy for 15 min and gave him my banana


I bet you did.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> McDonald's employees do not need a $10k piece of equipment, nor do they have ANY of the expensive business expenses that an U/L driver has. Multiple studies show the average Uber driver makes LESS than minimum wage.
> 
> I bet you did.


He had appeal.


----------

